# Any tips for audi driving day at silverstone (pic link added



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi all

I know a few have been on this day out but any top tips as hope to be going this week?

Looking forward to driving a mark II :wink:

Ta

Andy

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictu ... 2092406074

check out the rest of the pics in the album


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only tips i can offer are drive every car like you stole it :lol:

On a serious note, the instruction is excellent & opened my eyes as to how Quattro cars behave & can be made to perform (drifting an S4 was fun).

What cars are they using now?, as i guess the RS6's have gone (pity the poor sods who buy them).


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

on for tomorrow

can't wait



I'll do a review


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As Paul says push every car harder than you normally would.

You'll be encouraged to so you may as well


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I was there a few months ago doing a super car driving day , great fun  
There was a mean looking S4 there with the driving experience stickers on it , you never know :twisted:

Enjoy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

We'll what a fabulous day

There were 12 of us and day started promptly at 9

Started in the TT's 8) and did the slalom course.

well the V6 growled as I expected and the DSG box was excellent.

I tested both MR off and ON and I am amazed how better the car control is with it it on, There is little in the way of roll and turn in is sharp and precise. 
launched the car 7 out the eight times. (sorry but letting foot of the brake there is a delay before movement) unlike a good clutch start would be. Still great fun, like a human canon!

Next was a fleet of brand new S6, this was for induction and control of understeer, the sound of the V10 is fantastic and the acceleration awe inspiring.

Next was the RS4 8) 8) well what can be said about this car that is a fault, Looks great handles great (well unless I drive it see later spins :roll: ) Did corners and bends around stowe circuit, getting entry apex and width of track right.

Lunch (short as possible)

Next was S6 with breaking, this was ludicrous essentially thrashing a brand new car 60 yds to 60 mph then emergency stopping whilst stearing

Next was TT again and full laps of the stowe circuit, great fun and a decent drive with perfect balnce in the corners

Nb after 3K of driving hard these cars breaks vibrated like mad (pads already worn and discs warped)

last was the fast lane change in the RS4 must admit this was great, again cane it from stand still to cones steer into cones and back (ie swereve an object in lane on motorway.

Great to feel the car slide and control it, but must admit did have a few tank slapper and managed several spins in the RS 4 (shoody handling  :wink: )
Last was a demo with instructors hoonign it and wrecking whats left of the tyres on the RS4

Apparently they changes the tyres on the cars every 2nd day! 

Altogether a great day and as said you are in a car all day if not driving then passenger with mate.

Well worth it

RS4 is a truly perfect car,

TT is a well balance tract rat and I imaginge great for a fun blast on the road

Pics later (anyone host a vid or two?)

Andy


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Great write up Andy. Whereabouts did you book this and how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice one Andy, glad you enjoyed yourself. This is something I would like to do but I've never got round to it. I think I will look into this seriously now especially with the RS4 due soon so I can get the best out of it and know it's limitations but more importantly - my limitations :wink:

Graham


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Nice one Andy, glad you enjoyed yourself. This is something I would like to do but I've never got round to it. I think I will look into this seriously now especially with the RS4 due soon so I can get the best out of it and know it's limitations but more importantly - my limitations :wink:
> 
> Graham


you should insist on it as part of the deal


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Graham,

You may be disappointed if that's what you want out of the day.

The good news is that if you do this day then you're entitled to go on the other events such as RS4 driving on the Nurburgring. That's when you can start pushing the car.

The Silverstone event does demonstrate certain of the cars abilities but it's much more focused on driving techniques and your limitations rather than the cars.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> ...The Silverstone event does demonstrate certain of the cars abilities but it's much more focused on driving techniques and your limitations rather than the cars.


Thanks Paul, I think what you have said is quite important from my standpoint, there really is no point in me finding out the car limitations if I don't know mine and if that is what this day helps to do then maybe I'm halfway there. I think this is why I've never tracked my TTR, it's not the car I'm wary of but my driving ability at those kind of speeds and conditions.

Graham


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and the blessing of the silverstone day is that it is relatively safe (given ANY motorsport is dangerous) being told to drive with all wndows up put it into reality for me!

Personally, my feedback was all steering movement were too vicious and sharp, being smoother in emergency situations led to great results (and less smoke from 4 spinning RS4 tyres  )

Maybe we should organise a forum booking.?

PS forgot to say if you do an emergency stop hard enough, or spin the car the hazards come on :lol: 8) didn't know that

The course (as Scotty) says enable you to go on other audi courses.

scandinavian snow driving etc


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

oh...and audi driving experience are looking forward to donnington :wink:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Johnnywb said:


> Great write up Andy. Whereabouts did you book this and how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


Try this link

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/exper ... ience.html


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Some pics 

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictu ... 2092406074

check out the rest of the pics in the album
Vid at the end is not brilliant but shows the RS4 at its best (or worst)


----------

